# cardioversion - support the ICD-9 code



## calbin (May 16, 2012)

Good Morning, I am needing some help regarding cardioversion what type of documentation do I need to support the ICD-9 code of 99.61 atrial cardioversion.  The normal documentation that I see if cardioverted with 200joules.  Thanks Christa


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 16, 2012)

Make sure that it is elective and not emergent. Was sedation given, what kind of sedation and were pads placed. How many times was the patient cardioverted at how many joules. What was the outcome... still in afib or aflutter or back in sinus rhythm? What is the MDs plan if cardioversion failed.... sotalol, amiodarone, etc?


----------



## calbin (May 16, 2012)

The patient was sedated, was in atrial fib, was cardioverted with 200 joules back to sinus rhythm. Elective as was an inpatient pads were placed


----------



## em2177 (May 16, 2012)

Cardioversion-92960
Afib-427.31


----------

